# No reports from the Labor Day Carnival Weekend?



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

What gives?
Figured we would be getting reports off NW rivers already.
Post em up!:lol:


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I opted to stay at home.


----------



## BigBucks13 (Sep 23, 2011)

Tippy Dam area past 2 days...seen zero Salmon....


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

Bear Creek launch was packed as I drove by this morning


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Tracker01 said:


> Bear Creek launch was packed as I drove by this morning


I bet! 
Rainbow bends launch probably looked like an airport parking lot as well.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I am not even leaving the house this weekend.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Just got back from trout fishing with one of my sons. Anywhere you could park a trailer along the river we fished, there was a tent or trailer. One camp must have had 30 people in it. Good to see people out enjoying the weekend.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

It's packed were I'm at. Fish being in the river isn't helping either


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I opted to stay at home.


Stop fondling your Claybanks and get out their! :evil:


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

Amateurs weekend, bring on the cold .... I'm ready


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm heading out tomorrow for the day, hope to catch anything really, I haven't had time to fish this year.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

fishagain said:


> Stop fondling your Claybanks and get out their! :evil:


Maybe mid week :evilsmile. And still no claybanks yet, buddy that found them has not made it over to pick em up from the owner.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Report as follows: twice as many idiots trying to snag half the amount of fish... We opted to bass fish a little lake and had it all to ourselves, besides a loon and some eagles. 
I did stop at the back cast fly /pet shop disaster. A gaggle of teens buzzing around the shop and in line ahead of me, I had a few squids and skein hooks. Literally, every body else a handful of loose lead, big trebles, and a chunk of yarn. So their fathers obviously taught them well. I thought, that's the last time I need to see them.... To the lake we went. And we caught a bunch of fish....alone. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Caught a 12 inch brown , it's the largest I've ever caught, and landed it on my first batch of skein I cured . Other than that there aren't that many people at tippy, just a bunch of guys up on the damn. Rainbow bend produced 1 fish since I've been here but I'm enjoying being out . And I've met a lot of nice people out here.


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

You seen that, because that's what the people of backcast tell them they are biting on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm lost on your comment ?


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

It appeared to be towards vicious's comment.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Funny, I barely saw anybody where I was at. Of course I was battling 16 mph winds one day and a thunderstorm the next.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

For the record, not everyone at the backcast gives bogus advice and tells people to buy yarn and trebs. There is a nice young man that works there and he's dead honest on his reports. Just sayin


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

Fished lower end of west side river sat/sun...extremely slow. Landed 1 fish on tstick. The number of people to fish had to be about 100-1


----------

